# Dipsey diver. Braid



## DPL722 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have set my rods up for dipsey. I am using 30 lb braid. The dipsey chart is for 20 lb mono 
Can anyone guide me as how to compensate for the chart. Thanks


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Precision Trolling App is with 30 lbs braid.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

This is a screen shot of a excel sheet I made years ago. This is the size 1 (large) dipsy chart I came up with. 40 lb braid. 
Rods parallel to the water is how I run mine for these. I can the whole sheet but it’s got some NY setting with spin doctors etc.
I laminated this and mounted on dash 
hope it helps.
BB


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice charts! Looks pretty close to Dipsey’s charts. 
As others have stated though, current, speed, waves can change things. Great to have a starting point though.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Gottagofishn said:


> Nice charts! Looks pretty close to Dipsey’s charts.
> As others have stated though, current, speed, waves can change things. Great to have a starting point though.


Absolutely. Need to adjust for speed current etc. 
I think the formatting got a little messed up transferring from 2003 excel to new. I’m heading to the boats this afternoon and I’ll take a pic. 
Its pretty close to the dipsy charts. When I set it up I actually ran them at various depths until I ticked bottom then noted line out. Expecially needed with spin doctors since there is so much resistance 
If reel spooL isn’t full it throws that counter off by a lot also. I took measurements one year to check line counters.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Pic attached 
Haven’t ran lead core in years so not even sure where I got those numbers. 
Hope that helps. 
BB


----------



## DPL722 (Apr 4, 2008)

baby blue said:


> This is a screen shot of a excel sheet I made years ago. This is the size 1 (large) dipsy chart I came up with. 40 lb braid.
> Rods parallel to the water is how I run mine for these. I can the whole sheet but it’s got some NY setting with spin doctors etc.
> I laminated this and mounted on dash
> hope it helps.
> BB


----------



## DPL722 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you. ! 


capt.scott said:


> Precision Trolling App is with 30 lbs braid.


----------



## DPL722 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Sure. Hope that helps. 
im used to knowing what the dipsy rod bends are at a normal 2.5mphTroll. if strong current or change of speeds you can tell by the rod bend and adjust a bit.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Use the chart that comes with the dipsy. It works fine for 30lb braid. 
Three years ago I ran a check on the chart that comes with the dipsy against my Fishhawk. The depths predicted from the dipsy chart matched almost exactly with depth readings on the fishhawk. 
I don’t know why but the precision trolling app leads for the dipsy are way too long. I have the app & it works fine for everything else I run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerhunt (Jul 5, 2013)

baby blue said:


> This is a screen shot of a excel sheet I made years ago. This is the size 1 (large) dipsy chart I came up with. 40 lb braid.
> Rods parallel to the water is how I run mine for these. I can the whole sheet but it’s got some NY setting with spin doctors etc.
> I laminated this and mounted on dash
> hope it helps.
> BB


thanks, how did you come up with these numbers?


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

see post #5


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Guys, using braid to make your cranks or dipsies run deeper, really only adds 2'-3' of depth to the lure/dipsy. Why I run braid is for the no stretch characteristics of the line. Makes it easier to pick out when a lure/dipsy is fouled or has a little squirt on it, and the way it allows some lures to have a different action. With 10lb Berkley fireline you can see a deep Reef Runner thump at 150' back. I wouldn't get my panties in a wad over the "added depth", this seems to be a popular topic right now.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> Use the chart that comes with the dipsy. It works fine for 30lb braid.
> Three years ago I ran a check on the chart that comes with the dipsy against my Fishhawk. The depths predicted from the dipsy chart matched almost exactly with depth readings on the fishhawk.
> I don’t know why but the precision trolling app leads for the dipsy are way too long. I have the app & it works fine for everything else I run.
> 
> ...


I should prob double check on this but, I think the chart that come with the dipsy’s is for 1.5 mph, and the precision trolling app is for 2.5 mph.....

Or at least that’s what I’ve been telling my self to explain the big difference between them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Petermkerling said:


> I should prob double check on this but, I think the chart that come with the dipsy’s is for 1.5 mph, and the precision trolling app is for 2.5 mph.....
> 
> Or at least that’s what I’ve been telling my self to explain the big difference between them.
> 
> ...


Nope. Chart that comes with dipsy is 2.5 mph. If you try to run a dipsy at a 3 setting at 1.5 mph it will flop over and tangle the # 2 dipsy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimber1911pilot (Apr 12, 2016)

Here you go.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> Nope. Chart that comes with dipsy is 2.5 mph. If you try to run a dipsy at a 3 setting at 1.5 mph it will flop over and tangle the # 2 dipsy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow,!!! you are absolutely right.I stand corrected. 
THANK YOU

Makes me wonder how much better I could have done with the correct depth chart -ie- my baits running above the fish....

I will no longer be using the precision trolling app for dipsy’s. 
I also am not sold on their calculations of bandits + 2oz. I think it might still be more accurate to add +/- 4’ of depth per oz to he bandit dive curve. 

Side note-
Meerkat, I miss hearing you on the radio out of Lorain..... but I understand, you don’t want to be labeled “Mother Goose”......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Nope. Chart that comes with dipsy is 2.5 mph. If you try to run a dipsy at a 3 setting at 1.5 mph it will flop over and tangle the # 2 dipsy.


Well now, that might explain some of my ‘mystery’ tangles. I generally run 2 dipseys set at 1-1/2 and 3. Commonly run 1.7-2.5 sog. Occasionally have tangle with no apparent reason. I didn’t know about the speed issue. Guess I need to kick it up a bit, especially on turns.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

FarmerChris said:


> Well now, that might explain some of my ‘mystery’ tangles. I generally run 2 dipseys set at 1-1/2 and 3. Commonly run 1.7-2.5 sog. Occasionally have tangle with no apparent reason. I didn’t know about the speed issue. Guess I need to kick it up a bit, especially on turns.


The slower you run the slower you have to let them out also


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Another potential reason for dipsey tangle that Stedke pointed out is the different weight of your dipseys.Weigh them and heaviest goes on inside line.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

rnewman said:


> Another potential reason for dipsey tangle that Stedke pointed out is the different weight of your dipseys.Weigh them and heaviest goes on inside line.


You would be surprised at the weight difference. What Bob says is right but if you are anal like me you can take out the weights & symmetrically grind off the excess till the weights weigh the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

FarmerChris said:


> Well now, that might explain some of my ‘mystery’ tangles. I generally run 2 dipseys set at 1-1/2 and 3. Commonly run 1.7-2.5 sog. Occasionally have tangle with no apparent reason. I didn’t know about the speed issue. Guess I need to kick it up a bit, especially on turns.


Yup! Especially on turns!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Petermkerling said:


> Wow,!!! you are absolutely right.I stand corrected.
> THANK YOU
> 
> Makes me wonder how much better I could have done with the correct depth chart -ie- my baits running above the fish....
> ...


Oh! I am there. If people ask for help I will give it if I can but this summer till about a month ago, not much help was required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow Joe,grinding dipseys to get the weight the same didn't even occur to me.I weight them and grind the weight of each dipsey into the plastic to keep track of them.I also grind the plastic,to rougher them up,then super glue the ring to the dipsey.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> You would be surprised at the weight difference. What Bob says is right but if you are anal like me you can take out the weights & symmetrically grind off the excess till the weights weigh the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...That is next level stuff there.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

kimber1911pilot said:


> Here you go.


140’ out on 3 set for 40’ That at 1.5mph? Otherwise that’s way off.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> You would be surprised at the weight difference. What Bob says is right but if you are anal like me you can take out the weights & symmetrically grind off the excess till the weights weigh the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another eye opener for me! I had heard their weights were inconsistent but didn’t think it would be so drastically different it would effect running depth.... Wow! 

So what is a dipsy supposed to weigh?

..... all the same, I get it, but what is the “proper” weight given the depth charts? 

Well, My late winter fishing gear prep list just keeps getting longer.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I recently weighed mine, they ranged from 4.7 to 5.4 oz. The heaviest ones were older ones, seems like more recent ones were definitely the lightest, I used a paint marker to mark them 1,2,3

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

We have only run 2dipsies per side @ a 3 and 1 setting most the time.Could run 3 dipsies per side but have not got the courage to try yet.The bite had been so good and the boards have been producing well enough to leave as is.I know Meerkat and Stedke run 3 dipsies per side.If I remember what they said in their winter seminar,when you turn or slow down the heavier dipsey will fall more than lighter one.If dipseys are close and the heaviest one on outside could get a tangle.That is why you weigh them and keep heaviest on the inside position.I think you always keep the outside lead longer than inside lead too with dipseys.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

My heviest came in at 5.5. I also marked weights with paint and have them separated by weight in ziplock baggies. Grinding off excess weight sounds like a great idea to keep all things equal.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

miked913 said:


> I recently weighed mine, they ranged from 4.7 to 5.4 oz. The heaviest ones were older ones, seems like more recent ones were definitely the lightest, I used a paint marker to mark them 1,2,3
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Depth achieved is not the objective in weighing weights. It is consistency so that you can get your setup to look like this:








Everything is aligned and even a 6” dink will upset the alignment. I did actually start out weighing my Dipsys and marking them: 1,2,3. That works fine but some people mess with my gear & mix them up. So I made them all the same. 
Now if you look closely at the pic you will see the rod & rod holder have colored tape rings that need to match. #3 dipsy on rod with 3 stripes goes in rod holder with 3 stripes, etc. Anal - yes but fewer screwups, lower blood pressure & more fish. 

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Very Nice System


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

I have over 30 dips/lite bites/ kulis divers. I weighed them all & etched the weights in them & filled in with contrasting paints 2 yrs ago. I would have to look again, but just in dips, I believe there is over .9 of an ounce difference. NO WAY am I taking an ounce of weight out of my favorite glow in the dark dips! I might experiment with adding weight to the lighter ones tho....


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Great Dipsy discussion. I don't want to change it to weights, but...

The 1' for every 1/4 oz thing that I pushed, I believe now is a slower speed only thing. At higher speeds (like over 2.4 mph) I believe a 2 oz wts giving you only around half of the or 4'. Of course this is still a function of speed so it is still an other variable that you must consider.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Meerkat you are truly a dialed in fishing machine. Greatly appreciate you sharing out your system.

Will probably copy some of it.

Maybe our paths will cross someday. Owe you a beer.

Port


----------

